
Online website builder - ucraftme
https://www.ucraft.me/
======
ucraftme
Hey guys, I would love to share the story about ucraft.me with you, so what is
it about?

In the simplest of terms, ucraft.me is the middleman that turns your ideas
into online realities. In minutes you can drag and drop your way to a picture-
perfect online presence.

Who can use ucraft.me?

Anyone and everyone! ucraft.me is ideal for anyone looking to develop a
professional online presence for themselves, their projects, their business,
or their events!

What are the benefits of using ucraft.me?

Ease of mind, ease of use, and great results! No developer knowledge or coding
fluency is needed with ucraft.me.

What features does ucraft.me have?

ucraft.me provides a proprietary “drag and drop” feature that makes creating
online pages fun and easy. This can be used for events, blogs, and overall
content.

Is there a contract?

All current plans are on a month-by-month payment plan, so no contract is
needed. We plan to launch a yearly subscription plan in the near future, which
will allow you to save money while enjoying all the benefits of ucraft.me.

It’s really about putting you in the drivers’ seat and making that journey as
quick and painless as you need it to be in order to realize your vision. There
are some great CMSs out there already, but it’s time for something that pushes
the envelope in design. It’s time for something that is as simple to use as it
claims to be. It’s time for something that gives you more freedom and creative
control over how you choose to build your brand online. It’s time to demand
more from your CMS. It’s time for u to craft me. Revolutionize how we think
about how far the every man can take technology. Because we think the only
limit is in your imagination!

------
Biba
How do you think No developer knowledge? Is that possible for building a
landing page?

~~~
ucraftme
Yes, with ucraft.me you don't need any developer or coding knowledge.
Everything is "drag and drop", and it makes website building fun and easy
experience.

